# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  sua loi may CNC

## dangnoi

tinh hình là em dang dung con may CNC Hiện nay em cu chạy mô tơ là con chuột máy tính bị đơ em ko biết nguyên nhân tại sao mong các bác chi giáo

----------


## dungtb

> tinh hình là em dang dung con may CNC Hiện nay em cu chạy mô tơ là con chuột máy tính bị đơ em ko biết nguyên nhân tại sao mong các bác chi giáo


Máy bác đang chạy hệ điều khiển nào ?

----------


## futurenguyen

Bác mua con chuột khác dùng ok, t cũng bị rồi  :Smile: )

----------

